# Anyone Read Sonic Comics?



## NightWolf714 (Mar 4, 2009)

First off, sorry if this is the wrong sub-forum. Couldn't figure out between, like, 3 of them. X_X If this is the wrong thread, could it be moved please? Or just tell me where it needs to go and I'll repost it there.

I'm gonna get a subscription for Sonic Comics now because the only store within a 10 mile radius (or just about, anyways) that sold Sonic Comics (by Archie Comics) just closed. Not even the huge comic book store is reliable with getting them. I need issue 196 and 197 (this month's and last month's). Anyone willing to sell them to me?


----------



## InuAkiko (Mar 4, 2009)

Best luck for that is on ebay or amazon. I'm collecting too, and I'm shopping around there to fill my gaps too. Only issue I have a double of is 195, sorry .-.


----------



## NightWolf714 (Mar 4, 2009)

InuAkiko said:


> Best luck for that is on ebay or amazon. I'm collecting too, and I'm shopping around there to fill my gaps too. Only issue I have a double of is 195, sorry .-.



Would Amazon have that sort of stuff? *Goes to check* Thanks for the tip.


----------



## InuAkiko (Mar 4, 2009)

NightWolf714 said:


> Would Amazon have that sort of stuff? *Goes to check* Thanks for the tip.


 
No prob! Happy to help a fellow Sonic fan. The Archie comics are better than most ppl give them credit for <3


----------



## Auradeva (Mar 4, 2009)

I have the fist 40 or so issues. I stopped collecting when they wandered away from the Freedom Fighter arch. I'm thinking of putting them up on Ebay soon. Except the Sally mini series. I love it too much!

Are those old characters ever in the recent comic issues?


----------



## NightWolf714 (Mar 4, 2009)

InuAkiko said:


> No prob! Happy to help a fellow Sonic fan. The Archie comics are better than most ppl give them credit for <3



Definitely, especially since they just got a new, really good writer. I mean, the guy is mentioning stuff from the first few issues.


----------



## InuAkiko (Mar 4, 2009)

Auradeva said:


> I have the fist 40 or so issues. I stopped collecting when they wandered away from the Freedom Fighter arch. I'm thinking of putting them up on Ebay soon. Except the Sally mini series. I love it too much!
> 
> Are those old characters ever in the recent comic issues?


 

Oooh, I may have to snag those from you when I get some extra cash.

Yeah, the fighters show up a lot now.


----------



## NightWolf714 (Mar 4, 2009)

Auradeva said:


> I have the fist 40 or so issues. I stopped collecting when they wandered away from the Freedom Fighter arch. I'm thinking of putting them up on Ebay soon. Except the Sally mini series. I love it too much!
> 
> Are those old characters ever in the recent comic issues?



The older and well known characters pop up a lot. Like, they did a mini story with Darcy recently. And Ant and Bunny got married!


----------



## Auradeva (Mar 4, 2009)

NightWolf714 said:


> The older and well known characters pop up a lot. Like, they did a mini story with Darcy recently. And Ant and Bunny got married!



WHAH?! No way! now I've got to keep up with it again! I'm glad to hear they have a good writer now.


----------



## InuAkiko (Mar 4, 2009)

Auradeva said:


> WHAH?! No way! now I've got to keep up with it again! I'm glad to hear they have a good writer now.


 
Haha, that's right! Lots of stuff is going down. The new writer is amazing. Lots of refrencing past arcs/issues, new arcs, yet incredibly easy to jump in anytime.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 4, 2009)

Like dirty pirate I am, A friend of mines scan them for me to store em on my computer so I can read all 197 when i'm very bored


----------



## NightWolf714 (Mar 5, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Like dirty pirate I am, A friend of mines scan them for me to store em on my computer so I can read all 197 when i'm very bored



O_O . . . is it online or anything?


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 5, 2009)

NightWolf714 said:


> O_O . . . is it online or anything?


Currently stored on my old hard drive, right now discussing with him if I'm allowed to, since he scanned them for me only since he owe me


----------



## NightWolf714 (Mar 5, 2009)

What if I promise not to send it to others? *Big puppy dog eyes*


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Mar 6, 2009)

Honestly, I hate the editor, Ian. He is terrible at the comic, the storylines have been extremely dull (don't get me started on the 25 Years Later arc), WAY too many "flavor-of-the-month" characters, and the drawing is nowhere as good as it used to be (i.e. back around issue 50). I do collect the comic, just for continuity purposes, as I have all but about 10 issues (I even have #0/4, #0, #1 Limited Series and #1 Regular Series).


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 6, 2009)

NightWolf714 said:


> What if I promise not to send it to others? *Big puppy dog eyes*


after a long argument, I cant, but I did remember some a while back I stumble across someone posting Sonic Comics as Torrents


----------



## NightWolf714 (Mar 6, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> after a long argument, I cant, but I did remember some a while back I stumble across someone posting Sonic Comics as Torrents



Eh, don't worry about it then. Thanks for trying. I'm gonna send my mate torrent hunting now.


----------

